# Probably My Pain Medication



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My mind don't work right for the last few years. Everyone else says Dementia.

I spent a great deal of time trying to listen to videos on my Computer. I'm very hard of hearing so I need my Head Phones to hear.

Here I am had Head Phones plugged in nothing. Pull my connection out a little can just barely hear  push it in nothing. Spend time getting upset because I really want to hear.

My wife taps me on the shoulder, said she was going to town, wanted to know if I wanted to go with her? Yes.

I was shutting down my Computer. Look there is my Head Phones laying next to it. 

My wife is saying it might be my Pain Medication? Taking it because of my Head to Toe Arthritis but not taking all the Doctor has prescribed. I can't take other medication because I have to take Blood Thinners because of chronic Blood Clots. 

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Getting old stinks.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Getting old stinks.


You think this is my main issue? I was told the other day by my Doctor I should have called an Ambulance. Told him you know Guys just don't do this. 

big rockpile


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> You think this is my main issue? I was told the other day by my Doctor I should have called an Ambulance. Told him you know Guys just don't do this.  big rockpile


Take care of yourself - we'd miss your posts.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

It sounds like we have something in common...God's 20 year/20,000 mile warranty has run out!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

God's warranty is lifetime, its just our nature to tear stuff up.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Hang in there at the risk of sounding selfish ,I so enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> My mind don't work right for the last few years. Everyone else says Dementia.
> 
> I spent a great deal of time trying to listen to videos on my Computer. I'm very hard of hearing so I need my Head Phones to hear.
> 
> ...


Listen to your wife. My daughter had an oxycontin problem that resulted in her being stone deaf. Search Rush Limbaugh, who also had the same problem.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My hearing problem is many years, Firearms, Chainsaws, Rock Concerts and loud Jobs with no hearing protection. had this problem years before the Pain Medication.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well been off my Pain Medication for 3 days, feeling better but it is still in my System. Yes I hurt but I can't put up with the way I feel on the Medication. I would feel much better on Marijuana and it would help the pain but not legal and cost more than I want to pay.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Tramadol had some odd side effects on some I have known, mimicking dementia and all symptoms mentioned so far. Other non addictive pain meds have had the same problems.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

These are addictive and I'm to take Urine Test just to be sure I'm taking them. The other day in upper 80's I felt like I was about to drop over. I went to the Gym and did two hour Workout for Older Adults and found I was much more alert and my movements were better.

My prescription cost $50 a month. Marijuana smoke when I have pain it will last four hours, does irritate my throat but no side effects. Cost $200 a month.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Butter. Just sayin'.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well found it isn't my Pain Medication. Went to the Gym and first hour I thought our Instructor was being extra hard, Guy said no harder than normal that I'm just getting old.

The other day I had hard time getting my Fishing stuff back to my Pickup. I thought it was the Heat and my Pain Medication.

Well today it was 15 degrees cooler and I haven't taken my Pain Medication in days. I had just as hard a time getting my stuff back to my Pickup. 

Sooooooo!

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Big Rockpile, I hear you. 2 years ago I switched to ultralight fishing gear and a very stripped down tacklebox. And I no longer put my tiny boat into the water.

Those were good days, but fishing off the dock with ultralight gear grows on you after a bit. The mist rising off of the water, the sound of the geese as they fly over on the way north.... 

Fishing is still fun.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terri said:


> Big Rockpile, I hear you. 2 years ago I switched to ultralight fishing gear and a very stripped down tacklebox. And I no longer put my tiny boat into the water.
> 
> Those were good days, but fishing off the dock with ultralight gear grows on you after a bit. The mist rising off of the water, the sound of the geese as they fly over on the way north....
> 
> Fishing is still fun.


Yesterday I had 6 Big Surf Rods, heavy Rod Holders, Big Dip Net and my Chair. So yes it took 3 trips packing stuff. About a hundred yards.

Catfish I believe I can drop down to 3 Medium Action Rods with 12 pound Test Line.

Been ongoing about a Boat with me and my wife. I do fine without one. I was thinking about hunting using one but she is right I don't need to be on the Lake in the dark. I done sold 5 Boats and my wife says no more.

That's another thing Deer Season opens in 4 days. So far doing better than last year but getting a Deer out of the woods might be interesting and last year found I couldn't load a Small Doe by myself.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

big rockpile said:


> Yesterday I had 6 Big Surf Rods, heavy Rod Holders, Big Dip Net and my Chair. So yes it took 3 trips packing stuff. About a hundred yards.
> 
> Catfish I believe I can drop down to 3 Medium Action Rods with 12 pound Test Line.
> 
> ...


My friend uses a 4 wheeler a sled and, has a lift on his truck.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

4tu said:


> My friend uses a 4 wheeler a sled and, has a lift on his truck.


Can't use nothing but Deer cart and Lift here. Can't use a 4 Wheeler, can't even use a Horse.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

big rockpile said:


> Can't use nothing but Deer cart and Lift here. Can't use a 4 Wheeler, can't even use a Horse.
> 
> big rockpile


Well i can see that a horse might be mistaken as a deer, A REALLY REALLY BIG DEER.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

4tu said:


> Well i can see that a horse might be mistaken as a deer, A REALLY REALLY BIG DEER.


Use to be able to use Horses, guy I know rode a Mule , he used the Mule to spot Deer.

Actually where I hunt a Boat would be best. Use GPS to find where to go in, shoot the Deer, it is always down hill to the Boat. Just harder for others to get to you from roads if there is a problem.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well took a Hydrocodone yesterday and still with me.

big rockpile


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Might need to quarter em up or debone them in the field. A whole lot less to drag out, and the cleanup at home would be cut in half!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RazrRebel said:


> Might need to quarter em up or debone them in the field. A whole lot less to drag out, and the cleanup at home would be cut in half!


Can only do that if I have Phone Service. Where I hunt I don't. I have a Cart to get the m out.

Year before last my wife had two Guys that said they would help me. They never showed seems they found drinking more important. I got the Deer out but it was hot and had to fight the Flies and Yellow Jackets.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well was going to give up Silver Sneakers work out but still do the Pool work out. My wife said no stay with both work outs. Just don't try to do it all on Silver Sneakers.

I go in was feeling pretty good. Did 15 minutes of the Pool work out, had to quit and go home I was hurting just too bad.

I just bought 3 Archery Deer Permits, half Dozen Crossbow Bolts and Heads. Was talking it over with my wife and decided I might as well forget Deer hunting. Be my luck get up and get half way to where I want to go and find I can't go anymore or kill a Deer and find I can't get it out. My wife says I'll help get it out. I told her sure she gets out there messing with my Deer and drops over dead how would that make me feel.

Had a Road Kill Deer we could have got today but we was out of town.

Going on a Meat gathering mission tomorrow close to the Pickup. Squirrels and Trout. Actually this will be fine smaller amounts Small Game and Fishing. It don't take much for me and my wife and can go year round here.

Wood Heating ??????? Got bunch of Firewood cut, plus have 800 gallons of Propane. The game plan was to just heat with Propane until it got real cold and then use wood. My wife is saying stay with this plan.

Ok what about cutting more Firewood? She says cut when I feel like it even if it is just a few minutes. Ok but I get down scrap this.

Garden don't get serious, Berries, Tomatoes, Pole Beans and Okra.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife is thinking every year when it starts turning cooler it has an effect on my Arthritis. Making me hurt until things get adjusted.

big rockpile


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> My wife is thinking every year when it starts turning cooler it has an effect on my Arthritis. Making me hurt until things get adjusted.
> 
> big rockpile


Is it adjusting to the medicine or the weather... well i may be misunderstanding, I hope you doing better with your Arthritis.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Is it adjusting to the medicine or the weather... well i may be misunderstanding, I hope you doing better with your Arthritis.


Well last year about this time I went down. I went down the other day. ????? I don't know.

I know last year my Doctor had an MRI done on me, showed Head to Toe Arthritis and he doubled the Pain Medication I was already on because of my Back and Leg Pain. I know lately I get to where I can't use either of my Hands. This is not good when I'm driving, thank goodness for Power Steering. 

big rockpile


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

I took statins for cholesterol and that really messed with my brain, particularly memory. Which was none too good to begin with. So I switched to natural stanols/sterols and niacin. Much better.


----------

